# not affiliated, I just think it's cute!



## silversheep (Jan 24, 2011)

Very very cute tiny silver hedgehog pendant necklace. Take a look. I was just browsing etsy, and came across it, so I'm not affiliated, but I like to support handmade stuff and small businesses so...

http://www.etsy.com/listing/62020630/ti ... -in-silver


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

I loooove etsy! So much cute stuff. I really like this one too http://www.etsy.com/listing/58830961/mu ... t=handmade even though it's a bit more $. Totally want to get one with Annabelle written on it


----------



## silversheep (Jan 24, 2011)

do it! The seller will personalize the text if you request it. It's worth it!


----------

